# Lufkin 6' folding ruler. What gives?!



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

chknkatsu said:


> are these old USA ones that were never sold?


That would be my guess...


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't like the outside read ones.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I like the extension though...


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

TGGT said:


> I don't like the outside read ones.


ive never used inside reading ones before.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

chknkatsu said:


> ive never used inside reading ones before.


They make more sense in my opinion, the lowest numbers will be closer to what you're measuring. Not sure why they're so difficult to find in the store, though. You can get them easily on-line.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

TGGT said:


> They make more sense in my opinion, the lowest numbers will be closer to what you're measuring. Not sure why they're so difficult to find in the store, though. You can get them easily on-line.


i can see your point. i guess its preference or how people are taught when they first start. for example, steamfitters and plumbers only use outside reading ones and that probably just sticks in the industry


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have never used one in my 30 years. Never even ever seen the need. My 16 foot fat max does everything I need.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chknkatsu said:


> ive never used inside reading ones before.


I find them easier to mark off on things.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> I have never used one in my 30 years. Never even ever seen the need. My 16 foot fat max does everything I need.


You need to open your mind a little and try new things.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You need to open your mind a little and try new things.


Let me think, 2 seconds to measure and mark a 4 foot spot on a piece of conduit compared to 15-20 with a stick rule???


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> Let me think, 2 seconds to measure and mark a 4 foot spot on a piece of conduit compared to 15-20 with a stick rule???


if it takes you more than 5 seconds to mark off with a stick rule then you have a big problem


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> I have never used one in my 30 years. Never even ever seen the need. My 16 foot fat max does everything I need.


They are Hell's bells when running pipe.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

http://lumberjocks.com/GnarlyErik/blog/33341


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> Let me think, 2 seconds to measure and mark a 4 foot spot on a piece of conduit compared to 15-20 with a stick rule???


If you run a lot of pipe, build your own measuring tray... right next to the bender.

I've always found getting the end of the tape to stay hooked on the EMT to be a bother.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> I have never used one in my 30 years. Never even ever seen the need. My 16 foot fat max does everything I need.


I always had one of the extension type in with my carpentry tools, if you need to take a precise inside measurement like inside a window frame, they're good for that. 

I was skeptical whether they'd be of any use for regular day to day construction compared to a tape. But I figured wtf, I bought one and brought it to work and I found myself using it for all kinds of things you couldn't do with a tape. 

I like them but it might not be for you, if you knock your eye out or get your p3cker caught in it and wind up sent home before lunch time I don't want you blaming it on me.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Inside read/numbers is the only way to go. They lay flat when doing layout and the lower numbers are protected from wear and tear making them last longer. Can alway throw out the 3-4-5 square in a pinch. Only time I pull out the tape measure anymore is for pulling long dimensions for layout, after that it's all folding rule. 

I've gone deep into the folding rule world: inside read, inside dimensions, plumbers rule gives you offset o-o lengths, built in caliper, even have one with a folding hook on the end. Converted every apprentice I've had working for me as well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drewsserviceco said:


> Inside read/numbers is the only way to go. They lay flat when doing layout and the lower numbers are protected from wear and tear making them last longer. Can alway throw out the 3-4-5 square in a pinch. Only time I pull out the tape measure anymore is for pulling long dimensions for layout, after that it's all folding rule.
> 
> I've gone deep into the folding rule world: inside read, inside dimensions, plumbers rule gives you offset o-o lengths, built in caliper, even have one with a folding hook on the end. Converted every apprentice I've had working for me as well.


Nice to find another true believer.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

It's an easy sell when you see someone who is proficient with one. I had an old timer show me the way and haven't looked back. Those apprentices all thought the same thing until they started seeing how much easier it is to use and how it's actually faster. 

I'm thinking about it now, it's also a different way of bending pipe. I can't exactly articulate the difference other than tape measure = new method = more math and almost abstract layout where folding rule = old method = as little math as necessary and a defined layout (storyboards and center of bend method etc).


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

I use the Swiss made milwaukee folding rule. Doesn't crack or fade. Check it out. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-78-in-Composite-Folding-Ruler-48-22-3801/206414727


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jay82304 said:


> I use the Swiss made milwaukee folding rule. Doesn't crack or fade. Check it out. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-78-in-Composite-Folding-Ruler-48-22-3801/206414727


Looks pretty good, I like it.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

An old timer taught me to brush on some clear nail polish on the first foot or so of each end to keep the numbers from rubbing off.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have 2 of the the Milwaukee rules. Strange is all I can say about it I like the folded width is fantastic 1 5/16" fits perfectly in my pouch. The length is 78 3/4" long why they could not make it 72" long I don't know. 
Mine is a inside rule and I am right handed when I measure left to right the numbers are upside down. The bottom line is that it needed to spend 10 more minutes on the drawing board and they would have a good product.
The Milwaukee rules are so aggravating for me to use they are just collecting dust.
My go to rule is a Ridgid 1619F fiberglass inside rule it is 72"long and the folded width is 2 1/8 . I wish it's folded width was only 1 5/16 then it would be perfect.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I like bills idea with the nail polish. I wonder if clear coat would work on a fiberglass rule? I've got some of that in my shop.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I like bills idea with the nail polish. I wonder if clear coat would work on a fiberglass rule? I've got some of that in my shop.


It used to be any kind of clear lacquer, which old nail polish was.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I bought the Milwaukee rule and I was just as WTF about why they printed upside down on it. I still like it though, I am going to get a couple more. 

It pissed my off more in principle than in practice, in practice I am not always measuring left to right. For woodwork or workbench work it would be more annoying. 

(Do lefty's love the Milwaukee? Could there be some subversive left-hander that slipped this design in at Milwaukee?)

I have a tendency to break the lighter thinner folding wooden rules, the fiberglass is pretty durable. 



Jay82304 said:


> I use the Swiss made milwaukee folding rule. Doesn't crack or fade. Check it out. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-78-in-Composite-Folding-Ruler-48-22-3801/206414727





Lone Crapshooter said:


> I have 2 of the the Milwaukee rules. Strange is all I can say about it I like the folded width is fantastic 1 5/16" fits perfectly in my pouch. The length is 78 3/4" long why they could not make it 72" long I don't know.
> Mine is a inside rule and I am right handed when I measure left to right the numbers are upside down. The bottom line is that it needed to spend 10 more minutes on the drawing board and they would have a good product.
> The Milwaukee rules are so aggravating for me to use they are just collecting dust.
> My go to rule is a Ridgid 1619F fiberglass inside rule it is 72"long and the folded width is 2 1/8 . I wish it's folded width was only 1 5/16 then it would be perfect.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

The nice thing about the Red End inside read Lufkins (mine is white vs. the yellow, don't know if that matters) are that the numbering is reversed such that you can read it right hand or left depending on which side you open.

Edit: model is 966N


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

drewsserviceco said:


> The nice thing about the Red End inside read Lufkins (mine is white vs. the yellow, don't know if that matters) are that the numbering is reversed such that you can read it right hand or left depending on which side you open.


I was thinking about that, that is the only sensible way to print on these, I can't imagine why they don't all do it!


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Then someone would have to flip it over on the printer....


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> It used to be any kind of clear lacquer, which old nail polish was.


The reason I used nail polish is because it is always in my purse.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> The reason I used nail polish is because it is always in my purse.


You should call it a 'murse'.

I know guys that carry it to use in place of Loc-tite and a few other things. I meant to just point out I don't think they are actually lacquer any longer, just some nasty acrylic.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I have a folding ruler that I got in a set of tools I won as a prize when I was a first year, but I don't think I've ever used it. I've never worked with anyone who does, so I haven't been exposed to its tricks or advantages. I have one question: what does inside vs outside read mean? I don't even know which mine is. It's a Klein.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

B-Nabs said:


> I have a folding ruler that I got in a set of tools I won as a prize when I was a first year, but I don't think I've ever used it. I've never worked with anyone who does, so I haven't been exposed to its tricks or advantages. I have one question: what does inside vs outside read mean? I don't even know which mine is. It's a Klein.


Same here, I've never even seen one used.

It makes me think of someone claiming an abacus still has some value in the modern age of calculators.

I just can't see how a person is getting ahead carrying around something that big just to be able to only measure 72" at a time while a tape measure is faster, smaller, and are usually 25' plus? The inside corner reading with a folding rule is cool, but I don't have a problem bending a tape measure into a corner and getting an accurate reading. 

Being able to bend the folding rule at an angle to match existing bends is cool, but I also own a Starrett magnetic level with an angle vial and most folks only bend 22.5's, 30's, and 45's anyhow. Someone show me the light on why I should also have one of these, and I'll pick one up and try one out for a while, even if my coworkers make fun of me.

I just don't see where it fits in with the modern tools they have nowadays.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> I have a folding ruler that I got in a set of tools I won as a prize when I was a first year, but I don't think I've ever used it. I've never worked with anyone who does, so I haven't been exposed to its tricks or advantages. I have one question: what does inside vs outside read mean? I don't even know which mine is. It's a Klein.


When you unfold the first section if the 1" point starts on the inside it's an inside, if the numbers start on the outside of the rule it's an outside.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Inside:










Outside:


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Cow said:


> Same here, I've never even seen one used.
> 
> It makes me think of someone claiming an abacus still has some value in the modern age of calculators.
> 
> ...


All good points. I guess it's just what you get used to, kinda like reading the paper every morning or always having a pocket knife on ya.

The main thing is getting an accurate measurement and correct bend. If that happens then it is all good.

As an apprentice I actually had an A-hole JW who came down on me real hard for carrying a tape measure. He's the one that very shortly after I topped out he pulled something similar and I climbed down from a scaffold and tried to knock him in the head with a pipe hickey. I came to my senses before starting to chase after him.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Cow said:


> Same here, I've never even seen one used.
> 
> It makes me think of someone claiming an abacus still has some value in the modern age of calculators.
> 
> ...



My 2 cents:

The tape measure is not the same advancement over a rule that the calculator is over the abacus. Even then, I would contend that the user of either would have to understand what they are trying to accomplish. 

If you don't understand algebra and know what kind of number to expect at the end of your calculation, a calculator isn't much of anything for you. Actually, it makes learning the fundamentals harder.

It's not big at all, fits in back pocket or lower pants pocket of carpenter pants (who got their name because carpenters always kept the folding rule there) which I like because it's not sticking out off of a belt or holder like a tape measure would be. 

Those saying it is slower than a tape measure haven't seen one that is broken in, when new they are a little stiff and to the uninitiated can be cumbersome. Plus, in some scenarios it can be really quick because it's numbered in opposite directions. Once unfolded, you can pull a measurement from one direction, make your mark, roll it over and send it the other direction to get your second mark. Instead of flailing the tape around. 

It's also lighter than a tape measure. 

It's also non conductive (except in medium/high voltage situations obviously) unlike a tape measure. 

The nonbelievers always bring up that it's only 6', but how often are you really measuring more than that? Pipe is only 10' so you just measure from the other end if need be. 

You can get certain measurements (like distance of rack from wall) from the ground by extending the sections you need and then fold in a 90* to get your number. Can't do that with a tape, not without a ceiling, and even then it's a fight. 

Pulling wire and it's gotten away from me, just out of reach, instead of repositioning the lift or ladder I can just grab my rule and fashion a hook to pull the wire within reach. 

Even the heavy duty fatmax tape measures, once they get just a little broken in, end up flopping around when trying to mark something overhead. (Tape measure in one hand pencil in the other). 

If your matching existing bends, sure most people bend to standard bends but not all benders are the same and most kicks are bent to a height and not to a degree of bend. Your starret magnetic level is nice, I have one similar for those tricky jobs, but it's far too expensive to carry daily, which means it's another tool to have, but I can always use the folding rule which I always have with me. 

Instead of measuring c-c or e-e for rack spacing I can just determine how many sections of my rule the pipes are apart and now I have a spacer and no more measuring once my first pipe is set, all subsequent pipes are set with the spacer. 

(BTW- Folding a tape measure into a corner for a measurement is no where near accurate for woodworking. May work for rough carpentry or rough framing, but after that it becomes too sloppy)


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> As an apprentice I actually had an A-hole JW who came down on me real hard for carrying a tape measure. He's the one that very shortly after I topped out he pulled something similar and I climbed down from a scaffold and tried to knock him in the head with a pipe hickey. * I came to my senses before starting to chase after him.*


I had a couple guys that worked for my Uncle that had an issue with me being 'the bosses nephew' they rode me all the time. When I was 12 yrs old, 6'1'' and 235# I had enough. 

I dropped a demo hammer off a ladder on the guy that was shaking it, nothing was ever said.

Not too long after that the other guy had a slip and fall accident.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

Cow said:


> Same here, I've never even seen one used.
> 
> It makes me think of someone claiming an abacus still has some value in the modern age of calculators.
> 
> ...



yes you can only measure up to 72" but when im running conduit my measurements are rarely more than 72". IF it is, i aways have my 16' tape as well.

now as far as matching bends, ive never had to use it for that


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

This isn't a tape measure vs. folding rule comparison, just a story. Two guys I know were working together, one on top of the scaffold and the other bending pipe on the ground for him. Dave would call down a measurement and Roger would bend it and send it up. Most things fit OK but occasionally not. What they found out was that Roger's new tape measure was wrong between say 8 and 9 ft. It was off a about 2-1/2" overall. Until they discovered this they were having a few arguments. Kind of funny.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The newer ones are trash, just like everything else made today.

I'm not a big folding ruler fan, i use one for metal fab work occasionally but electrically it's just another thing to haul around in the tote.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I carried a folding rule for the first half of my career because it was on the tool list. I used it a bunch of times just trying to get used to it, but I always went back to the tape measure.

I like the thick Stanley FatMax tape in 16' length, I used to carry the 25' one but I fell in love with the 16 footer when it came out and never looked back. We are still happily together to this day.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I carried a folding rule for the first half of my career because it was on the tool list. I used it a bunch of times just trying to get used to it, but I always went back to the tape measure.
> 
> I like the thick Stanley FatMax tape in 16' length, I used to carry the 25' one but I fell in love with the 16 footer when it came out and never looked back. We are still happily together to this day.


I traded my 32 in or two 16's.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> This isn't a tape measure vs. folding rule comparison, just a story. Two guys I know were working together, one on top of the scaffold and the other bending pipe on the ground for him. Dave would call down a measurement and Roger would bend it and send it up. Most things fit OK but occasionally not. What they found out was that Roger's new tape measure was wrong between say 8 and 9 ft. It was off a about 2-1/2" overall. Until they discovered this they were having a few arguments. Kind of funny.


I've heard of this several times so I guess it isn't as uncommon as one would think.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've heard of this several times so I guess it isn't as uncommon as one would think.


 We were taught in an apprenticeship class that when two men are working together with pipe they should both put a mark on the stick of pipe at 9 foot and make sure that it's the same or close.

I have seen half inch difference between two tape measures, but 2 1/2 inches seems like a whole different problem.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I carried a folding rule for the first half of my career because it was on the tool list. I used it a bunch of times just trying to get used to it, but I always went back to the tape measure.
> 
> I like the thick Stanley FatMax tape in 16' length, I used to carry the 25' one but I fell in love with the 16 footer when it came out and never looked back. We are still happily together to this day.


Some of those newer 25' plus tapes are like a brick in your pouch or hanging off your belt. I use them for framing and that type thing but not for any kind of service work, I prefer a folding rule.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> We were taught in an apprenticeship class that when two men are working together with pipe they should both put a mark on the stick of pipe at 9 foot and make sure that it's the same or close.
> 
> I have seen half inch difference between two tape measures, but 2 1/2 inches seems like a whole different problem.


I've heard of checking them but haven't done it myself. 

A half inch is more understandable than 2 1/2". I figure they are printed by some type of indexing wheel and don't see how a machine could be that far off.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I carried a folding rule for the first half of my career because it was on the tool list. I used it a bunch of times just trying to get used to it, but I always went back to the tape measure.
> 
> I like the thick Stanley FatMax tape in 16' length, I used to carry the 25' one but I fell in love with the 16 footer when it came out and never looked back. We are still happily together to this day.


I wish they had a 16' with the magnet end like you can get on the 25'.


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

Jlarson said:


> I wish they had a 16' with the magnet end like you can get on the 25'.


Milwaukee or Klein makes one with magnets on the end clamp, we have ordered them before for our people.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MCasey said:


> Milwaukee or Klein makes one with magnets on the end clamp, we have ordered them before for our people.


I'm thinking about trying the Klein, I've burned a few of the Milwaukee tapes.


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

Jlarson said:


> I'm thinking about trying the Klein, I've burned a few of the Milwaukee tapes.


Tapes in general are one of th items we buy in cased quanity as they either break or are lost/misplaced often. We had good luck with Empire but the source dried up.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Here ya go... Sure they would give you a sweet deal if you bought in bulk...

http://www.harborfreight.com/10-ft-carabiner-tape-measure-65999.html


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

That's a local phone number, should I call it??


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Tape measures are a consumable item. That being said, after having a Klein tape, I would never buy another. It cost a mint, and it wore out very fast. My problem is I like tapes with marks on both sides, and options are limited for those. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

I need a wide blade/long standout like a fat max for running pipe on a scissor lift. Yes I consistently use a tape past 10ft. 

I've always been interested in getting a folding rule, just been waiting for an old timer to show me the light. 

A 16ft magnetic fat max with a little wider hook would be ideal for me

Depending on how good the available only to Canada milwaukee wide blade is, I would compensate one of my Canadian brothers smuggle it into the states for me 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Switched said:


> I traded my 32 in or two 16's.....


That could get a guy in trouble if a person read this out of context....:jester:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Cow said:


> That could get a guy in trouble if a person read this out of context....:jester:


Yeah... I see what your saying.... But you know what?

Things are only dirty to a dirty mind....

Besides, I actually have four 25's:thumbsup:


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> I'm thinking about trying the Klein, I've burned a few of the Milwaukee tapes.


Don't bother. Junk. Complete ****ing junk.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Cow said:


> That could get a guy in trouble if a person read this out of context....:jester:


All depends on state laws, someplaces it's legal. I told my ex I was gonna trade her in for two 18 year olds when she hit 36 and I did very happily!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> Besides, I actually have four 25's:thumbsup:


Now that could get you hospitalized from over exertion!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mdnitedrftr said:


> Don't bother. Junk. Complete ****ing junk.


:laughing:


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I have used stick rulers my entire life. For layout work and measurements to about 4 feet, no way is a tape measure more efficient. Folks that have never used a stick ruler, make fun of my"outdated tool choice". A ruler is lighter and easier to carry than a tape. I would be lost without my ruler.

I prefer the Lukin HX46 with the hook.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I have used stick rulers my entire life. For layout work and measurements to about 4 feet, no way is a tape measure more efficient. Folks that have never used a stick ruler, make fun of my"outdated tool choice". A ruler is lighter and easier to carry than a tape. I would be lost without my ruler.

I prefer the Lufkin HX46 with the hook.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

varmit said:


> I have used stick rulers my entire life. For layout work and measurements to about 4 feet, no way is a tape measure more efficient. Folks that have never used a stick ruler, make fun of my"outdated tool choice". A ruler is lighter and easier to carry than a tape. I would be lost without my ruler.
> 
> I prefer the Lukin HX46 with the hook.


:thumbsup:

A rule is also the best way to read off prints hands down.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

varmit said:


> I have used stick rulers my entire life. For layout work and measurements to about 4 feet, no way is a tape measure more efficient. Folks that have never used a stick ruler, make fun of my"outdated tool choice". A ruler is lighter and easier to carry than a tape. I would be lost without my ruler.
> 
> I prefer the Lukin HX46 with the hook.


By the time you are done fiddling with your ruler I have measured and cut with my tape measure.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> By the time you are done fiddling with your ruler I have measured and cut with my tape measure.


Sounds like a challenge from the young whipper-snapper!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Sounds like a challenge from the young whipper-snapper!


I am 50, started in the trade in 85, masters in 92


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> I am 50, started in the trade in 85, masters in 92


LOL! Still younger than me but I thought you were much younger than that.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Soon Sabrina will be borrowing one of Mikey's walkers.


----------



## HKK (Dec 5, 2013)

drewsserviceco said:


> Inside read/numbers is the only way to go. They lay flat when doing layout and the lower numbers are protected from wear and tear making them last longer. Can alway throw out the 3-4-5 square in a pinch. Only time I pull out the tape measure anymore is for pulling long dimensions for layout, after that it's all folding rule.
> 
> I've gone deep into the folding rule world: inside read, inside dimensions, plumbers rule gives you offset o-o lengths, built in caliper, even have one with a folding hook on the end. Converted every apprentice I've had working for me as well.




Which brand do you use that has the caliper fold out on it? I've recently broke out my old folding rule since this thread and have found it very useful, but am sometimes frustrated with the outside read. TIA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

You assmunches may have talked me into a cordless hole hawg, but no way I am buying a ruler that slows me down. Well unless I can use it as a walker.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> A rule is also the best way to read off prints hands down.


Better than this?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Better than this?


LOL, close but in regard to folding rule and tape it wins hands down.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HKK said:


> Which brand do you use that has the caliper fold out on it? I've recently broke out my old folding rule since this thread and have found it very useful, but am sometimes frustrated with the outside read. TIA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the only one I've seen with a caliper on the end:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> You assmunches may have talked me into a cordless hole hawg, but no way I am buying a ruler that slows me down.


Just get it over with, buy the Milwaukee next time you're at Home Depot and see what you're missing.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

HKK said:


> Which brand do you use that has the caliper fold out on it? I've recently broke out my old folding rule since this thread and have found it very useful, but am sometimes frustrated with the outside read. TIA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You want INSIDE not outside measure.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> I am 50, started in the trade in 85, masters in 92


Get more experience.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

telsa said:


> Get more experience.


:wheelchair:


----------



## shabba (Mar 10, 2014)

i remember my first year and my boss had his folding rule. only time i had seen him work was laying out boxes in a bar. he moved really fast with that thing and i was impressed but wasn't until 4 years later did i just buy one. is there any videos online showing tips and tricks or how to be effective with a folding rule? I'm sick of my tape measure and i no longer work for that company otherwise id ask him. I've only seen the IBEW video about matching bends which seems to be helpful if you were ever in that situation.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> This is the only one I've seen with a caliper on the end:



That's it. They made a couple sizes, but that's the basic idea. I don't even know if they make them new anymore, I got mine off of eBay. 


All of my zig zag 6' folding rules are currently Lufkin red end. 

Basics are inside read, 

the carpenter one with folding hook and slide rule extension happens to be outside read, 

the plumbers rule is neat in that it basically does the multiplier for a 45* offset for you. On the front is a standard ruler but the back is printed with the 1.41 multiplier already applied so there's no math. Doesn't necessarily apply since most of us bend 30* but I do a decent amount of plumbing and use mostly 45*.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> You assmunches may have talked me into a cordless hole hawg, but no way I am buying a ruler that slows me down. Well unless I can use it as a walker.


I ordered one on Amazon this morning, I'm trying to keep an open mind. 

I can hardly wait for the jobsite ridicule!!!

But, if this turns out to be a 20 dollar foldable popsicle stick, I'll give it to one of the apprentices....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Cow said:


> I ordered one on Amazon this morning, I'm trying to keep an open mind.
> 
> I can hardly wait for the jobsite ridicule!!!
> 
> But, if this turns out to be a 20 dollar foldable popsicle stick, I'll give it to one of the apprentices....


I think you will find it a good addition.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

no way does a wood rule slow me down. 

btw im 27, not an old timer with out dated tools. i only pull out a tape if i absolutely have to make a big measurement, which is almost never. some of my friends make fun of me for using a ruler, but they dont know what they are missing


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

chknkatsu said:


> some of my friends make fun of me for using a ruler, but *they dont know what they are missing*


I've heard some guys say the same thing about dating big girls....


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Cow said:


> I've heard some guys say the same thing about dating big girls....



They weren't wrong. It's not like scoring the winning run in the seventh game of the World Series, but it's still a good time. Beats flying solo as well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Cow said:


> I've heard some guys say the same thing about dating big girls....


In that comparison I'll stick with the folding rules you can have all the tons-o-fun chubby buns you like.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

chknkatsu said:


> no way does a wood rule slow me down.
> 
> btw im 27, not an old timer with out dated tools. i only pull out a tape if i absolutely have to make a big measurement, which is almost never. some of my friends make fun of me for using a ruler, but they dont know what they are missing


They make fun of you because you are 40 feet behind.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> They make fun of you because you are 40 feet behind.


definitely not the case since they usually pick me to do conduit runs :laughing:


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

There must be a push for these things now. I was at my SH yesterday afternoon and they just received a bunch of the Klein folding rulers.

I was tempted to buy it, cause my Lufkin is an outside read, and the Kleins were inside, but I don't use it nearly enough to justify another one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mdnitedrftr said:


> There must be a push for these things now. I was at my SH yesterday afternoon and they just received a bunch of the Klein folding rulers.
> 
> I was tempted to buy it, cause my Lufkin is an outside read, and the Kleins were inside, but I don't use it nearly enough to justify another one.


Wonder if Klein takes threads her einto sales thoughts? j/k

Maybe if you had the inside read you'd use it more often.

I'd feel lost without a folding rule.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

Bet the 78 inch mark is very close too two meters. I have used them forever and can put up with the insults from younger guys. for plumbing , heating and conduit can't be beat.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

That explains the 78 3/4 inches. It is actually 78.7402" not 78.750". 
Being a American I use real dimensions FEET and INCHES not MM and CM BS. 
The bottom line is the Milwaukee folding rule is aggravating for me to use.
I realize that I should not complain because I got more than I paid for but it is still 6.704 INCHES to long and the correct the numbers so they are never upside down. then I would buy another.

LC


----------

